# Seite im IFRAME nach links verschieben & Scrollbalben deaktivieren



## perke (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ein IFRAME zu klein ist, dann aktiviert sich standardmäßig der untere Scrollbalken und die rechte Seite des Inhaltes wird erst sichtbar, wenn man den Scrollbalken entsprechend bedient.

Nun möchte ich gerne, dass nicht die rechte Seite des Inhaltes vom zu kleinen "IFRAM-Fenster" versteckt ist, sondern die linke Seite. Dann soll auch noch der Scrollbalken deaktiviert sein. Geht das?


----------



## madlds (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
guckst du hier:
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/attribute.htm#iframe
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#scroll_to
Ciao
madlds


----------

